# What is a good way to maitain plant size?



## Wedgiefromthefront (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to growing, and was wondering what a good way to keep a planet relaively small, but still have the best harvest possible given it's size.  I was wondering if keeping it in a small pot would keep it from getting too big.
I need to keep it small because I want to gow it in my back yard garden.
Thanks


----------



## OGKushman (Sep 4, 2009)

You need to look up LST and SCROG 


This is an awesome thread about *Low Stress Training*

 (ALWAYS change hXXp to http on here )

hXXp://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/dubman-guide-low-stress-training-lst-t2335.html



*ScrOG Method:*



> The screen of green (SCROG) method is also used when height and wattage are a consideration. A screen, usually of netting, screenwire or chickenwire, is attached at a desired height above the plants. This allows the growing marijuana plants to begin to grow horizontally after reaching the height limit, thus keeping the canopy, or height, at an even level, which allows consistent light penetration into the growing plants. Many growers have a consistent high yield using this method.
> 
> ScrOG is like a SOG grow except that fewer plants are used in conjunction with a screen to fill the grow area with heavy top colas &#65533; hence its name, ScrOG or Screen of Green. The screen is simply a large wire mesh placed between your light and the plants. Again, clones from a female plant are used, but we allow at least one square foot per flowering plant in the ScrOG method. The plants aren&#8217;t flowered until they have covered the entire mesh with green. As the plants grow up through the wire mesh they&#8217;re trained and worked around the netting to form a very even canopy. The top colas and side branches are all trained under the screen.
> 
> ...


Taken from

hXXp://www.420source.com/post/9


Oh, And I play my plants Gang Starr, Dj Babu, Nas, and Deltron3030...keeps em short :rofl:
 joking
GOOD LUCK!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 4, 2009)

if you just now put it out it wont grow big anyways it should start flowering in 2-3 weeks


----------



## Wedgiefromthefront (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks guys.  That really heped, wasn't sure I should try mesing with the plant too much since I'm a newb, but 've been looking it up and it seem spretty easy.


----------

